

HTML6? - muditOne

Enough about HTML5/CSS3...what do we want from HTML6 spec??
======
diggan
Why not call it a living standard?

<http://blog.whatwg.org/html-is-the-new-html5>

------
vy8vWJlco
How about we throw away the HTML lineage and go with free-form XML, suitable
for data archival. Sure it will be harder to make popup menus but, on the
upside - it will be harder to make popup menus.

------
mouseroot
lets finish this cake before moving on to another one...k?

~~~
krapp
that's not a bad idea.

there should be a <cake> tag.

